# 28 point doe



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

ya, I said 28-point doe. 

SARCOXIE, Mo. -- A Missouri hunter has shot a 28-point deer that just happened to be a doe. The doe Howard Becker of Sarcoxie, Mo., shot is a unique animal in many ways. Antlers are normally only found on bucks. Also, the antlers were low-hanging, which is rare. And the antlers seemed to have developed randomly, rather than branching off another main antler.

"This doe jumped the fence, and I knew it didn't look exactly right," Becker said. "I thought about not shooting it, but then thought, 'We don't need it in the gene pool.'"

Bucks with antlers are ranked by points, each representing an antler that branches out 1 inch or more from the deer's head. One estimate tallied the doe Becker shot with 28 points.

"A deer with 28 points is a very rare occurrence," said Francis Skalicky of the Missouri Department of Conservation.

Becker said he was within sight of his home when he shot the doe, and it's there that he's preserving the antlers and hide. "Lots of people are coming over to see it," he said.

As for mounting the doe, Becker said it would probably be too much for his living room.

"I don't know, I think it would need a full body mount to show that it's a doe, to show the uniqueness of it," he said.

Becker said he has contacted several local hunting organizations to let them know about the doe and to figure out when Missouri last saw such an animal.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've read that one in 180,000 does grow anlters.

Imagine shooting what you think is a big buck, flip it over to field dress it, and it has no block n tackle.

That'd freak me out.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

wow now thats something to talk about!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Very curious that none of the news articles has a picture of this.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just do a search for antlered doe. Many are shot every year, so there are plenty of pics out there.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Magis,
Not of this one. Woud think that if a news agency went to cover it, then a picture would be expected.....


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

That is why your tag is for Antlered, or Antlerless deer, vs Buck or Doe tag....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My goal: 
A True Ohio Albino, Antlered Doe.
Yes, I know I will be hunting a while.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

Pics and video 

http://www.ky3.com/news/4691131.html?autovid=Y


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

The family went on a guided hike in Salt fork and the DNR guide talked about a doe with a big rack, She claimed it was a nature oddity, and both male and female are capable of growing antlers. She went on saying that the carcus was bought at a premium price to study it. It apparently was a an older deer who never gave birth. 

She finished her story by saying if you were a buck would you mate with a deer that was acting right, but had a bigger rack than you?

Dave


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I shot a doe with an antler in Warren county 5 years ago during gun season. It was one of 3 that year in Ohio. The antler was obviously stunted and had only two points and was still in velvet. Far from a 28 pointer though...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow that neat.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

TheKing said:


> Magis,
> Not of this one. Woud think that if a news agency went to cover it, then a picture would be expected.....


 Yes, there are pics of this deer. They've been on almost every hunting forum I've seen.


----------

